# Pie night



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Bought a ooni pizza oven last year and after a huge learning curve as it ain’t drink a beer while waiting oven but finally getting good results. Prosciutto and arugula and evoo added after the pizza came out. Did not suck! Paired with ice cold coors light !


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

not sure what those words mean, but the pic sure looks good! what is that on the top, that looks like sliced meat?


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

italians sometimes refer to pizza as a pie, the meat was sliced boars head prosciutto , good stuff


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

we have pizza pie night a couple times a year when the grand kids (7) are here. we make the dough and spin it out, then everyone adds what they want to theirs. ton of fun and we get some surprisingly good pies. the little ones love doing it. the early teens think it's a drag until they get about 19 or 20, then they start liking it again. go figger.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Amazing looking pie.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome looking pie! Even if you have some of that liberal arugula on it.....


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Pie is desert in the south. Love me some pizza though


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Round 2


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Just bought an ooni and havent had a chance to use it. Any advice?


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)




----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Lyin Too said:


> Just bought an ooni and havent had a chance to use it. Any advice?


 Buy a turning pizza peel with a longer handle. Makes it way easier to turn pizza then the ooni peel that comes with it. Main thing is understand theirs a small learning curve on this type of cooking. I had a couple catastrophes at first but I’m getting where I can bang them out. Also this is not a drink a beer while cooking oven. If your not constantly watching and turning you will burn the pizza. I love mine now but those first couple cooks tried my patience🤣


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

tell us about how to make the dough.
jack


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

halo1 said:


> italians sometimes refer to pizza as a pie, the meat was sliced boars head prosciutto , good stuff


Pittsburg, Momma Rosa's Tomato Pies


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

jack2 said:


> tell us about how to make the dough.
> jack


Basically lukewarm water,salt,dry yeast, 00 flour. Mix with kitchen aid dough hook, knead a little, let set for 1 to 2 days. Bunch of good you tube videos on making dough. Also public sell fresh dough that’s ready to go in their bakery section that I use half the time as it’s easier


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

00 flour?
jack


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

It’s a really fine flour used for pizza, just do a google search on it. I get mine from Amazon


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

you know what? i have never heard of 00 flour until you told me. i will have to get some. does walmart sell it?
jack


----------



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

Daughter has an ooni raves about it. I use my egg. Vito Iacopelli on YouTube has good dough recipes. Close to what Halo says. Second the 00 flour. Can’t load these pies up with tons of stuff before baking either. At 650-700 degrees on my egg it’s about 4 min cook time.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Pepperoni sausage red onion and red pepper. Hit 900 degrees and it gives a better crunch on the crust. Took about 90 secs


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I need one of those.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

im gonna use the wood burning tray soon and try some kinda fish and wings. But not at 900 degrees🤣


----------

